# Moderator



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there. I was just wondering how I can become a moderator on Expatforums?
Cheers


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think you would be suitable as a Moderator on this Forum considering your recent selfish 457 visa comments !! TJ


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

teejay212 said:


> i don't think you would be suitable as a moderator on this forum considering your recent selfish 457 visa comments !! Tj



lol.....he wants to moderate people who have different views...sorry mate...i wont vote for you.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

teejay212 said:


> I don't think you would be suitable as a Moderator on this Forum considering your recent selfish 457 visa comments !! TJ


Well, this question wasnt addressed to you TJ. It was addressed to the moderators who've gone through the system and hence know the answer. Besides Australia's a free country mate, everyone's entitled to their own opinions and honestly Im tired of explaining the same things to you over and over again so with due respect I am gonna say, "if you dont know the answer to the original question, i.e. how to become a moderator on expatforums then STFU"
Abhi


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> lol.....he wants to moderate people who have different views...sorry mate...i wont vote for you.


no worries dude...


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

v_yadav said:


> lol.....he wants to moderate people who have different views...sorry mate...i wont vote for you.


Nobody is asking you to vote for me - I believe to be a Moderator you have have to partial, helpful and sympathetic in your thoughts- IN MY OPINION - from past postings this guy does not have these attributes !! TJ


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

teejay212 said:


> Nobody is asking you to vote for me - I believe to be a Moderator you have have to partial, helpful and sympathetic in your thoughts- IN MY OPINION - from past postings this guy does not have these attributes !! TJ


Well mate, as I mentioned before anyone and everyone is entitled to their opinions in a free country such as Australia. Just because you've read a few of my posts on this one particularly sensitive thread, do you honestly think you know me as a person? I can only pity your ignorance if you do.


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Well mate, as I mentioned before anyone and everyone is entitled to their opinions in a free country such as Australia. Just because you've read a few of my posts on this one particularly sensitive thread, do you honestly think you know me as a person? I can only pity your ignorance if you do.


And why is it - in your own words "A particularly sensitive tread" - What a **** you are !!! Lol


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Well well, resorting to abuses ay...


And what does STFU mean - Idiot !!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

teejay212 said:


> And why is it - in your own words "A particularly sensitive tread" - What a **** you are !!! Lol


Well, it was a "particularly sensitive thread" because members there had opposing views. The situation escalated quickly and to put a leash on it the entire thread deleted by either a moderator or the OP. How could you not have noticed this?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

teejay212 said:


> And what does STFU mean - Idiot !!!


In all honesty, it was more of an irritated reaction than an abuse. Apologies If I sounded rude.


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

_Shel - make this guy a Moderator - he certainly knows how to rub people up the wrong way - Apologies to you and the rest of the Forum for stooping to his Lowness - but I could not help myself as I feel very strongly about defending people on 457 visas - of which I am one !! TJ


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

teejay212 said:


> _Shel - make this guy a Moderator - he certainly knows how to rub people up the wrong way - Apologies to you and the rest of the Forum for stooping to his Lowness - but I could not help myself as I feel very strongly about defending people on 457 visas - of which I am one !! TJ


Lets agree to disagree on the 457 visa issue.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Hehehehehehhahahahahahhahahahhahahaehehhehehehhehhohohoohoohoho


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Lets agree to disagree on the 457 visa issue.


in all honesty, its a shame that pathetic attitudes like this exist- 

your opinions:

you want PR in a post GFC Australia, but you are against others getting visas in a bad post GFC market. 

when you abuse someone else, it is just because you are irritated - but when someone else does the same thing in return, you call it abuse. 

Grow up dude. 

And I think moderator positions are given to people who show maturity and commitment over a long period of time - not to any random guy who wants to fix others who disagree.. but your request is funny.. lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The only way to become a moderator is to be invited to be one by the forum owner if he is impressed by your posts. To impress him you have to be sympathetic, level headed, polite, knowledgable and diplomatic.
From what I have seen from this thread alone you don't stand a chance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The only way to become a moderator is to invited to be one by the forum owner if he is impressed by your posts. To impress him you have to be sympathetic, level headed, polite, knowledgeable and diplomatic.
> From what I have seen from this thread alone you don't stand a chance



don't understand why anyone would want to be one myself


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The only way to become a moderator is to be invited to be one by the forum owner if he is impressed by your posts. To impress him you have to be sympathetic, level headed, polite, knowledgable and diplomatic.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Veronica.. It's a shame that you are profiling me just on the basis of this thread, but no worries ill continue to help others and hopefully things will go my way...

ozsg and findraj: sorry if I offended you guys. As i mentioned before I'm not against people coming in, I was just appreciating that the Aussie govt was enacting policies to ensure that its domestic labour doesnt go unemployed. Again, my views were not supposed to offend anyone, howevet things took a turn for worse and they apparently did. I bear no ill will against anyone.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats the hard part of moderating. You have to _*not*_ say what you think, say what is fair and reasonable, if threads become argumentative, you have to stop that happening, you can have views and opinions but you have to make them in a polite fashion, be aware that others may disagree with you. 

All in all, this post hasnt been well moderated - its become a slanging match that nobody wants to read - so a lesson learned?????? But dont give up on the idea, just watch and learn how to keep posts interesting, on course and above all friendly. 

Then theres the other side of moderating. Dealing with spammers, advertisers, etc AAAAGGGHHHH!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

jojo said:


> Thats the hard part of moderating. You have to _*not*_ say what you think, say what is fair and reasonable, if threads become argumentative, you have to stop that happening, you can have views and opinions but you have to make them in a polite fashion, be aware that others may disagree with you.
> 
> All in all, this post hasnt been well moderated - its become a slanging match that nobody wants to read - so a lesson learned?????? But dont give up on the idea, just watch and learn how to keep posts interesting, on course and above all friendly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply jo... Really appreciate it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thanks for your reply jo... Really appreciate it


out of interest... why do you want to be a moderator, what do you think a moderator does?


and how much do you think it pays??


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> out of interest... why do you want to be a moderator, what do you think a moderator does?
> 
> 
> and how much do you think it pays??


I dont think there is any pay involved in a moderator role. As Jo mentioned before, a moderator in my honest opinion helps out other people's questions regarding immigration and such as well as delete spam posts on Expatforum and helps to keep the thread amicable but at the same time informative. From what I've observed in moderators such as Shel and EscapedtoNZ, they always seem to be happy to help out others. As to the main reason why I want to be one, Expatforums helped me out immensely when I was filling in my sponsorship application and my visa application in general. I'd like to return the favour by contributing to the cause and helping out other people.
Abhishek


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Well, this question wasnt addressed to you TJ. It was addressed to the moderators who've gone through the system and hence know the answer. Besides Australia's a free country mate, everyone's entitled to their own opinions and honestly Im tired of explaining the same things to you over and over again so with due respect I am gonna say, "if you dont know the answer to the original question, i.e. how to become a moderator on expatforums then STFU"
> Abhi


It seems every time I look at a new post you are offending people. You seem to be a very insensitive person and extremely opinionated, not great attributes for a moderator in my opinion.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I dont think there is any pay involved in a moderator role. As Jo mentioned before, a moderator in my honest opinion helps out other people's questions regarding immigration and such as well as delete spam posts on Expatforum and helps to keep the thread amicable but at the same time informative. From what I've observed in moderators such as Shel and EscapedtoNZ, they always seem to be happy to help out others. As to the main reason why I want to be one, Expatforums helped me out immensely when I was filling in my sponsorship application and my visa application in general. I'd like to return the favour by contributing to the cause and helping out other people.
> Abhishek


you're right - there's no pay - although others have wanted to moderate because they thought we do get paid

you can help other members out without being a moderator - just hang around & answer questions 

most of us moderators are 'ordinary' members of other forums, and while we might not spend as much time there, we do still offer advice & help where we can


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Come on guys lets move on here. We all upset someone every once in a while, even me 
Doesnt mean we should hold it against them forever. Lets agree to disagree on this topic and remember what your gran told you 'if you dont have anything nice to say, dobt say anythibg at all'


----------



## chc4me (Jun 10, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> As to the main reason why I want to be one, Expatforums helped me out immensely when I was filling in my sponsorship application and my visa application in general. I'd like to return the favour by contributing to the cause and helping out other people. Abhishek


A very noble reason but any member can help others though informative posts, no need to be a Moderator for that purpose. A quote from Spiderman comes to mind .... "With great power comes great responsibility."

Thanks for the interesting thread


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was just thinking the other day... who pays for the site... I mean there is a cost in keep the website up & running.. so who pays for it? The site must have some kind of income source to keep it going. Are those few ads at the bottom enough ??


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you're right - there's no pay - although others have wanted to moderate because they thought we do get paid
> 
> you can help other members out without being a moderator - just hang around & answer questions
> 
> most of us moderators are 'ordinary' members of other forums, and while we might not spend as much time there, we do still offer advice & help where we can


Fair enough... Thanks Xabiachica and Shel. Once again sorry if my rants offended anyone


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It should also be pointed out that being a mod is not all fun and games. You need to have thick skin with the horrible private messages you get from disgruntled members whose post have been deleted or who have received infractions. Name calling and foul swearing by the worst of these offenders in pm can be quite upsetting and sometimes no matter how often they get banned they just come back with news names to have another go at you.

As has already been asked, who would really want to be a moderator anyway


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It should also be pointed out that being a mod is not all fun and games. You need to have thick skin with the horrible private messages you get from disgruntled members whose post have been deleted or who have received infractions. Name calling and foul swearing by the worst of these offenders in pm can be quite upsetting and sometimes no matter how often they get banned they just come back with news names to have another go at you.
> 
> As has already been asked, who would really want to be a moderator anyway


Yeah I realised that... But I just thought it would be good to contribute to the threads and also help out the moderator team...


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah I realised that... But I just thought it would be good to contribute to the threads and also help out the moderator team...


Are there any perks from being a moderator? Anybody can contribute to the threads. The only thing that the moderator has are the FLAGS (RED/YELLOW/WHITE) to flog down expats who are breaching the lines.  I don't think moderators get paid. Also, I don't think moderators advertise in their CV. 

Ohh BTW, if moderators can be nominated through elections, I will certainly vote for you for your enthusiasm.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> ozsg and findraj: sorry if I offended you guys. As i mentioned before I'm not against people coming in, I was just appreciating that the Aussie govt was enacting policies to ensure that its domestic labour doesnt go unemployed. Again, my views were not supposed to offend anyone, howevet things took a turn for worse and they apparently did. I bear no ill will against anyone.


Dear Abhishek,

You have not offended me and I dont hold it against you. 

I just felt like displaying my reaction exactly like stormgal did...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

applyoz said:


> Are there any perks from being a moderator? Anybody can contribute to the threads. The only thing that the moderator has are the FLAGS (RED/YELLOW/WHITE) to flog down expats who are breaching the lines.  I don't think moderators get paid. Also, I don't think moderators advertise in their CV.
> 
> Ohh BTW, if moderators can be nominated through elections, I will certainly vote for you for your enthusiasm.


*PERKS?????*lol, We are allowed to advertise, but apart from that just job satisfaction lol!!! Moderators in general are just normal posters who have been on the forum a while and understand how to keep it working successfully. It also means we have to have the time to read thru alot of posts. We make sure the forum rules are adhered to and we "clean up" arguments, flamers, spammers, advertisers, offensive posts....... It amazes me (and most posters dont see them cos we're quick) how many spammers and "explicit" posts this site gets. I suppose because its a popular forum that covers most of the world

Jo xxx


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

I Still wonder whether the advertisements are enough to keep the site up & running. !?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sunlight11 said:


> I Still wonder whether the advertisements are enough to keep the site up & running. !?!


I assume so - its a popular site. Paid advertising is all around. We as mods deal with the unpaid, sneaky ones that appear and we make disappear lol

Jo xxx


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> I assume so - its a popular site. Paid advertising is all around. We as mods deal with the unpaid, sneaky ones that appear and we make disappear lol
> 
> Jo xxx


Yup seen atleast 5 of those sneaky funny and totally wierd adverts but I know you guys have to run with a broom the moment they are posted..

Tough job being a Mod.

Kudos to all Mods, who do the hard work without grumping and still finding time to post answers to never ending questions of the new expats in PM as well as new threads.

Just a small questions, how does EF take care of so many threads created? Same duplicate threads, really old threads..I mean how long does the thread stay in EF..(Another unwanted question for the mods..hehe)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

findraj said:


> Yup seen atleast 5 of those sneaky funny and totally wierd adverts but I know you guys have to run with a broom the moment they are posted..
> 
> Tough job being a Mod.
> 
> ...


 I think old threads sort of fall off the bottom, but are still around if you ever look. But yes, many are the same, same questions, same answers lol - But my view is that all those new posters who ask the same questions should be answered so that they feel welcome and become integrated - things change and so do the answers.

Jo xxx


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> I think old threads sort of fall off the bottom, but are still around if you ever look. But yes, many are the same, same questions, same answers lol - But my view is that all those new posters who ask the same questions should be answered so that they feel welcome and become integrated - things change and so do the answers.
> 
> Jo xxx


True true


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

How many of you asking the revenue model of this forum are for NOC 2613 ? 

Most forums on the internet follow some BB (Bulletin board) format. Advertising usually pays for upkeep and profit on most websites. How did you think Google/FB is/are making those billions?
Technically, FWIW EF is built on Icefaces as the UI. I have no idea if this is hosted on a cloud or is just running of a box with static IP. Ironically, hosting a big forum is not expensive at all. Moderating is.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> How many of you asking the revenue model of this forum are for NOC 2613 ?
> 
> Most forums on the internet follow some BB (Bulletin board) format. Advertising usually pays for upkeep and profit on most websites. How did you think Google/FB is/are making those billions?
> Technically, FWIW EF is built on Icefaces as the UI. I have no idea if this is hosted on a cloud or is just running of a box with static IP. Ironically, hosting a big forum is not expensive at all. Moderating is.


You sir, have just confused the **** out of me haha... By the way whats NOC?

Sent from the future....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> How many of you asking the revenue model of this forum are for NOC 2613 ?
> 
> Most forums on the internet follow some BB (Bulletin board) format. Advertising usually pays for upkeep and profit on most websites. How did you think Google/FB is/are making those billions?
> Technically, FWIW EF is built on Icefaces as the UI. I have no idea if this is hosted on a cloud or is just running of a box with static IP. Ironically, hosting a big forum is not expensive at all. Moderating is.


 No idea what any of this means, assuming its tech geek talk i'll just agree


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> How many of you asking the revenue model of this forum are for NOC 2613 ?
> 
> Most forums on the internet follow some BB (Bulletin board) format. Advertising usually pays for upkeep and profit on most websites. How did you think Google/FB is/are making those billions?
> Technically, FWIW EF is built on Icefaces as the UI. I have no idea if this is hosted on a cloud or is just running of a box with static IP. Ironically, hosting a big forum is not expensive at all. Moderating is.


I believe this one is on static ip..but I know how websites generate revenue...most Americans know it. Google Adsense...I know a lot of sites asking for membership fees as well..most ORPG take membership fees and then maintain the servers with telnet they earn


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> By the way whats NOC?


:doh: Ahh Dang ! I meant ANZCO code 



abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Sent from the future....


Now that is not when you get to be a mod either, right ?  ..jk




findraj said:


> but I know how websites generate revenue...most Americans know it.


I am proud of you Raj. I really am. 



findraj said:


> ...then maintain the servers _with telnet they earn[/B]_


_
:typing:You really got me thinking with this one. Never heard of such a thing. _


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> \By the way whats NOC?
> 
> Sent from the future....


He mixed NOC with ANZCO, Canada's National Occupation Code(NOC) List


----------

